# races at park lane



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok guys races at park lane next friday april 26 th at 7 pm see u guys there.
WE WILL BE RUNNING TJETS SAME AS ALLWAYS SKINNYS AND WIDES AND DERBY WAGONS TY.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Classes?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

races r still on for friday night at 7 pm see you guys there.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race results for 4/26/2013*

heres tonights race results for friday 4/26/2013 
skinny tire tjets
1. russ 73
2. darrell 72
3. brian 70
4. john.s 70
5. tom 64
6. bart 63

fat tire tjets 
1. john.s 87
2. darrell 85
3. russ 82
4. tom 81
5. brian 76
6. bart 63

wagons
1. bart 53
2. russ 51
3. brian 49
4. darrell 47
5. john.s 40. 
6. tom 39.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Go Russ! 
Go John!
Go Bart! Some good runs there, guys.


----------

